
Ask HN: How to Commercialize Research? - hsikka
Hey HN,<p>I’m a Research Scientist working on various deep learning related topics. It feels to me like ML related hype is dying down, which is a good thing in my opinion.<p>An interesting trend I’ve seen anecdotally is the increase in research collaborations remotely.<p>I’ve been discussing with lots of my colleagues and friends across research and engineering, and it feels like there are so many low hanging fruit in bridging the gap between research and application in different ML topics like Meta Learning.<p>Do you think there is an opportunity for a distributed research organization to build practical useful ML tools that may be commercialized down stream? I know many researchers in a cluster of related research areas that are interested but I don’t know how to lead a group like this.
======
verdverm
My alma mater had programs designed to help researchers bridge the gap, you
might see if yours or a partner institution does.

You might consider self studying some of the startup literature. It may not
seem relevant on the surface, but much like academia, they are teaching you
how to solve the problems on the business side, which is actually really
similar to iterative research, just a very different domain that research folk
usually find uncomfortable at first.

I've been thinking about this more lately, lots more thought. Feel free to
email me, address is in the profile

~~~
hsikka
Great points, I’ll follow up via email!

